# Another Runic Story Hour: Kingdoms of Kalamar in The Dream



## Rune (Jun 18, 2002)

Following is the first installment of a campaign setting which has been in various stages of development for several years. It's not your usual setting; its a vastly surreal world where imagination is the only factor limiting possibility.  To counterbalance the surreal, I have decided to run a game of Kingdoms of Kalamar in The Dream, since that setting pays very close attention to verisimilitude.  The following story hour, then, should offer you a glimpse of a campaign with a strong blending of what I'll call surreal verisimilitude.  Sit back, relax, and see how well it works.

*The world:* Ah yes, the world...

It is flat, but not really.

There is a sun, there are moons, and there are stars; these things appear as they normally would in the world of Kalamar.  However, these celestial bodies rise and set from within the ocean (or perhaps, from the other side?).

There is seasonal change, but that change is sporadic.

Reality shifts are not uncommon, and even mortals within the world may trigger them.

And there is only one god(dess), but there are a great many interpretations of who and what (s)he is. This is, in part, because the alignment of the deity changes with some degree of regularity.  Moreover, she has, in fact, several personalities, each waxing and waning in dominance as the stars and the whim of the deity dictate.

And since we speak of that deity, we shall now refer to that god(dess) by the name that all mortals know, The Dreamer; for all of existence is The Dream. And I mean that literally.

Many worship The Dreamer; few understand it.  Inevitably, those who worship it worship a particular personality, although they usually prefer to believe that their depiction of The Dreamer is the only true one, never fully realizing that truth is the most subjective part of The Dream.

*The Physics:*
There is land, and above land, the sky; above the sky, the ocean. On a clear day, you can see the largest ships sailing for destinations unknown (upside down, of course) far above you. More oddities in the landscape later.

Physics are more or less normal, but certain things can happen to alter the state of reality, namely the...

*Reality Shifts:*
These are triggered at certain times within the REM cycle of The Dreamer, and, much more commonly, through the use of magicks, and psionic manifestations. Even more commonly, certain events trigger reality shifts, such as birth and death. More on this as the campaign unfolds.

*The Role of Society:*
Understandably, I have decided to emphasize the importance of social connections, political intrigue, and social roles in this campaign.  How can cultures and societies with as much tension as those of Kingdoms of Kalamar have survive in a (sur)reality that has few constants?  War, of course, how else?

Watch this space for additional campaign setting information!


----------



## Rune (Jun 18, 2002)

*First a word about the characters:*

I don't have the Kingdoms of Kalamar Player's Handbook yet.  When I get it, my players will be allowed to retroactively adjust their characters to something that better fits their vision of the character, if they so wish.

I have allowed each of the players to start their characters out at level two if the character's first level is an NPC class (other than Commoner), or at level three if the first two levels are Commoner.  They also could start out at level one, if they wished to do so.  When they have the option of altering their characters later, the levels of NPC class may not be dropped.

This allows the players to give their characters a more tangible background; something more than mere words on a sheet of paper.  Now their backgrounds are incorporated into their attack rolls, their skill choices, and their feats.  Furthermore, they still seem more or less balanced with each other.

*The Characters in Session 1:*

*Hrunting (Commoner2/Barbarian1)* is an old, blind Fhokki man, who has a tendency to display intense flashes of fury and senility.  Despite senility and blindness, Hrunting has a remarkable ability to hear damn near _everything_ and is really very intimidating with his spiked scale armor and his massive scythe.

*Dakken Hruntingsson (Cleric of the Battle Rager1)* is the son of Hrunting.  He has been sent by his church to partake in glorious battle and has brought his father along.  Dakken compliments his massive battle axe with an equally massive war mace and spikes on his armor.

*Faerbast Gozer (Expert1/Rogue1)* is a foul-mouthed little gnome who hails from the high seas, as he tells it.  A cabin-boy to a ship recently lost in a wager, the little gnome has found himself unemployed and somewhat unemployable.  He wears an eyepatch over his left eye for stylistic purposes and a hook over his right hand, for the same reason.  In battle, he is quick to drop the hook, which is fastened to his sleeve by a leather strap, and flip up the eyepatch, creating an amusing image of a child playing "pretend."


----------



## Rune (Jun 19, 2002)

*Chapter 1: A Marble Ship in a Sea of Necromancy*

Who is The Dreamer?  What is The Dream?  Who are we, within it all?  Brighter minds than mine have pondered these questions.  Sharper eyes than mine have tried to pierce the haze of memory and piece together some semblance of meaning.  Perhaps, some have even uncovered the secrets that lie beyond mortal understanding, but, I must confess, I fear I never shall.

I cannot tell you the _why_ of it all; that taunts me from beyond my comprehension, just out of reach.  Why are we here?  Why does reality sift through our fingers like the waters of the ocean through the stars?  Why can we make no sense of it?  I am afraid I have no answer for you.

But I can tell you a story and, through it, you may find the answers for yourself, if there are answers to be found.  Allow me, then, to tell you of a motley group of mercenaries--an unlikely group of heroes in an unlikely world.

Their tale begins in an age that predates memory, but I will be brief and introduce you to them in the port-town of Loona, in the Reanaaria Bay, not so very long ago.

*Session 1*

Loona is a fairly large port, with a population of over two thousand, on the Reanaaria Bay.  All trade by Ocean waters into the City-State of Geanavue travels first through Loona; it is through tariffs on this trade that the town derives most of its wealth.  Visitors to the town are as varied as the ships that dock in its harbor and the influx of trade goods help to keep both the economy and the society fresh; residing in the shadow of the peaceful Geanavue does not hurt, either.  Even so, factions continually vie for the upper hand in the town and politics are often openly cutthroat.  The town is not particularly _unfriendly_, even to newcomers, but there are certainly places in Tellene that are _more_ friendly.

It is in this dockside town that a young gnome finds himself bereft of gainful employment when the ship on which he served as cabin-boy, the _Ship of Fools_, is lost to a Guard Captain in an unsuccessful gambit during a dice-game.  The gnome has a sharp tongue and an unstoppable wit, though not much sense to go with it.  He calls himself Faerbast Gozer.

It is also here that two Fhokki journey on an unusual pilgrimage.  One man, wearing a resplendent red sash over the spikes of his glistening armor, leads the other forward by a well-toned arm.  Both men are massive, but the second man is withered with age.  The second, also, is blind; it is for this reason that his companion guides his progress.  Oddly, the old man carries a scythe, which he currently is using as a walking staff.  He, too, is bedecked in glistening scales of spiked metal.  The elder is Hrunting.  The younger man is his son, a priest of Falkker, Battle Rager, Prince of Turmoil, and it is his quest that finds the two Fhokki so far to the south of their homeland.  His acceptance as a Brother in Blood is all but complete, lacking one thing only: he has been tasked to seek out a "Salty-Tongued Wee One" and partake in glorious battle in the name of his church.  His name is Dakken Hruntingsson, initiate to the Way of the Berserk, and his axe and mace are mighty.

*744 Year of New Discovery (YND), 15 Siege-hold, Diaday.
Currently, a sunny, autumn day in the Season of Colors*

Today is autumn and leaves of gold and red and brown layer the harbor of Loona, even as trading vessels insist upon cutting through them.  One smaller vessel is docked, likely for an indefinite period of time; it is a coastal trade-ship and in very poor condition, at that.  Recently, it has changed hands.  Its new owner heads toward it, but is still several blocks away when the two Fhokki pilgrims step aboard.  Their attention is drawn to what looks to be a prepubescent boy, but is, fortunately for their purposes, actually a gnome.  The gnome is wearing a false eye-patch over his left eye and an equally unconvincing hook over his right hand, presumably to look tough--a particularly difficult illusion to pull off while lingering aboard a long-loved ship with tears in his eye.

The old man mutters aloud a dubious inquiry as to whether or not the two Fhokki have finally found their "salty-tongued wee one."

By way of a response, the little fellow lets forth a string of obscenities unfit for the public ear, which include, but are not limited to, insults on the heritage of the two strangers' immediate family and ancestors, accusations of various types of sexually awkward exploits (both physically possible and most certainly not possible), and finally, a resounding denouncement of the two Fhokki men's personal character.

Dakken replies heavily, "Yes, he's the one."

Shortly thereafter, another man strides onto the deck.  He wears the regalia of the town guard and the insignia of an officer.  In fact, he is Guard Captain Wiuxiu, the new owner of this vessel.  He appears pleased to see the strangers on his ship and gets immediately to the point.

He wants to hire them.  Guard Captain Wiuxiu explains that he has need of a group of "acquisitionists" and "special deed-doers" in order to keep ahead of rival denizens of the city and in order to keep his nose in places that it normally would not be able to reach.  Fair enough.  Furthermore, he wishes to pay each of his "acquisitionists" a sum of one hundred gold a month, as well as ownership of all items acquired valued at less than five thousand.  Fair enough!  Then, Guard Captain Wiuxiu produces the contracts and hits the first stumbling block.  None of the men before him can read what the papers say (although, Dakken does pretend to, for a bit).

With a sigh of resignation, Guard Captain Wiuxiu leads the would-be mercenaries to the Mayor's Hall, in order to find a witness to the signing.  There, they are confronted with the mayor, himself, apparently a good friend of the Guard Captain.

Dakken stares in shock as a high-pitched voice greets the Guard Captain warmly and inquires after the (nonexistent) wife and children before reading the documents to the illiterate group.  He tries to listen diligently, but one thought keeps surfacing in his mind.

_The mayor is a DAFT, SQUEAKY GNOME!_

Ultimately, the three of them mark the contracts and are beset with their first mission.  Guard Captain Wiuxiu explains to his new "acquisitionists" that the City of Loona has recently purged a small island off the coast of a group of pirates.  Guard Captain Wiuxiu is concerned that some of his rivals might discover some valuable (trivial) bit of information that would better serve the city in his own hands and assigns the new party to explore the island, the sooner the better.  Since the party will be wanting to get a head start, they will leave tonight and should meet Guard Captain Wiuxiu an hour before dusk in order to procure transportation to the island.

Shrewd bargaining grants the party an advance of their first payment, which they use to purchase the supplies that they assume will be necessary.  True to their word, the group meets an hour before dusk at the docks.  Guard Captain Wiuxiu has procured a garbage barge for their journey and informs them that it will arrive at the island every six hours to pick them up, _starting at dawn!_  Guard Captain Wiuxiu wishes his new mercenaries well, glances at a strange round device at the end of a chain, and turns his back on his employees.

The journey is uneventful and short.  The twenty minutes are entirely taken up by defending against the mass of seagulls as they swarm overhead, their bodies glowing warmly as the sun sinks (rises) toward the ocean, far overhead.  Eventually, the barge pulls close enough to the western shore of the small island for the party to wade to the narrow beach.

Before too long, the group is cutting a swath through the dense foliage that covers the small hill that forms this island, the blind man's scythe putting all consideration of subtlety to the grave.  By the time night falls from the ocean above, the group has come across a narrow trail cut into the foliage that intersects with their own.  It seems to be very recent.

The climb up the hill is marked with a constant heckling between the blind man and the gnome that is punctuated when Hrunting actually takes a swing at the short seaman with his scythe--and hits him.  Dakken binds the poor gnome's wound and chastises his father, who rambles on in his own little senile world.

Farther up the hill, the group crosses another cut path, this one very wide and possibly a week old.  Figuring that this was the path of the guardsmen who purged the island, the party follows it the rest of the way up the hill, pausing only to cut down Hrunting when he steps into a snare.

The sky is fully dark when the group steps out into a clearing and Dakken lights a torch, more for his own benefit than for anyone else's, although the light enhances Faerbast's own good vision.  The ground around them displays the obvious marks of combat and the structures that rise above the mercenaries bear witness to struggle, as well.  A marble mansion rests atop the hill; clearly, the head of these pirates had a taste for opulence.  In sharp contrast, a stable looms much closer, its door unhinged.  However the pirates managed to get horses to this island, they were obviously kept here.

Faerbast whispers warily, "If there's trouble, throw the old man down and run."

Hrunting snorts in disgust and exclaims, "Don't think a blind old man can't take you out, right quick, wee one!"

The three explorers cautiously approach the stable.  Hrunting warns them that there is something moving in the woods, off to the side, but no one sees anything.  He also hears movement within the stable.

When the party enters the stable, it is immediately obvious that the floor is entirely covered in muck, shielded from view only by a layer of dried-out hay.  A short pair of stilts leans against the corner near the door; presumably, the stable-hand used these to feed the horses without slogging through the filth.

Now, a collection of eggshells litters the floor, as does a writhing mass of baby turtles.  Some of them writhe, that is.  A number of the turtles do not move at all and, in fact, appear to be..._deflated_?

The trio has no time to consider the matter; some strange creatures that resemble bats with wingspans of two feet drop from the rafters and assault the trespassers.  Two attach themselves to the back and neck of Faerbast with pincers and  long tube-mouths.  One attaches itself to a vulnerable spot on Hrunting while another assaults Dakken, but is repelled by his glistening armor.

The gnome stabs wildly at his assailants with a dagger, but he cannot quite reach them.  The old man attempts to pull off his attacker with his bare hands, but cannot quite grasp it well enough.  Dakken reaches for the flying monstrosity with his gauntlets and grasps it well, but the winged bastard's grip on the Fhokki priest's father is unyielding.

Then, the winged creatures begin to suck.

Faerbast, with two attached, is quickly drained of a startling amount of blood and one of the things disengages from his back and flies into the shadows of the rafters.  Hrunting, on the other hand, is drained of only enough to lighten his fair skin a shade.  The other creature flies toward Dakken, but quick reflexes bring the initiate's massive war mace down on the beast.  Thick blood, possibly not originally that of the creature, stains the walls, the ground, the turtles, and the mercenaries; a small fragment of wing hangs from Dakken's mace.

The Dream reacts.  The death of the monster triggers a reality shift that tugs at the souls of the party while small patches of hay rot away at their feet.  The rest of the struggle is less memorable; it is sufficient to tell you that the gnome is drained of even more blood and the blind old man lands a solid blow on his own attacker with his own heavy mace before the creatures have had their fill of them and retreat to the rafters.  Having no enemies within reach, and therefore holding the battlefield, Dakken withdraws with his father and the gnome from the stable.

Given the sorry shape of Faerbast, the group decides to rest for a few hours in the clearing before moving on toward the mansion.  Only when the gnome has regained a bit of color, does the party advance upon the marble building.

The front door is open and, inside, a massive ballroom stretches before the party.  Here, too, the signs of conflict are prevalent.  An ornate chandelier hangs from the domed ceiling, but little else of value has been left unlooted.  Some strange features do dominate the room, however.

A ring of symbols, etched into the marble tiles of the ballroom floor, surround a marble pedestal, upon which rests a marble replica of a war ship, more intricately carved than marble should possibly be; even the tortured faces of its crewmen can be made out.  A trap door lies open in the room, leading to darkness below.  The gnome, who cannot read, is confident that he can make some sense of the symbols, and determines that they are arcane marks of some kind.

A quick prayer to Falkker and a few moments of intense concentration reveal to Dakken that the symbols and the ship are strongly magical--all necromantic.

The party decides to leave it alone for now and enter the trap door.  It leads to a prison-complex, which contrasts vastly with the room above it; these prisons are made of alabaster, limestone, and mortar, with bars of cold iron.  The sorrows of many years are etched into the walls and the occasional skeleton bears witness to the cruel mortality of the prison.  All in all, it is a lonely place.

It seems, therefore, somehow inappropriate when, from somewhere within the darkness, around a corner, outside of sanity, an inhuman shriek rings out, echoing through the corridors and quickly overtaking the party.

For some reason, it makes the prison-complex feel all the more lonely.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Very good!  I've seen the Kalamar book in stores, but haven't really checked it out yet.  Is the concept of "the dream" and "reality shifts" part of the Kalamar setting... or is "The Dream" a separate campaign-world concept?  Whatever it is, it's definitely a cool setting that I'd like to learn more about.

Oh... and for those who don't have a dictionary immediately handy:

*verisimilitude* 
Function: noun
Etymology: Latin verisimilis
Date: 1681
1 : having the appearance of truth : PROBABLE
2 : depicting realism (as in art or literature)


----------



## Rune (Jun 20, 2002)

The Dream is all mine (and my players').  It's a setting that I've been working on for several years (currently we're playtesting).  It's also kind of a template.  If you check out the link in my sig, you will see the story hour for another entirely different campaign setting (a homebrew) that I've been running since last fall.  You'll glean more information about The Dream from that story, if you're interested.  Since it's on hold for the summer, I figured I'd give another campaign a shot and I always wanted to do Kalamar, so...here we have it!

I do recommend that you give the Kalamar setting a shot, at least browse through it critically.  A lot of people have trouble with the way the information in the setting book is presented, but if you read between the lines, you will see dozens of plot hooks on every page.  Still, running a successful game in Kalamar would take a great deal of preperation, it's just too intricately designed to appeal to people who are looking for a more modular style of play.  Everything on Kalamar affects everything else in some manner or another.

Keep in mind, also, that Kalamar has a lot of research invested in it, solely for the purpose of presenting a world that is internally consistent.  What does this mean?  It means that you'll be seeing me take a lot of liberties with the presentation of this material, as I am, first and foremost, interested in presenting The Dream.  Even so, it is still a Kingdoms of Kalamar game and I'm going to try to bring all that that means to the table.

You may be wondering why I've chosen a setting so rich in verisimilitude to add a surreal overlay to.  By way of an answer, I'll tell you a little secret:

_You can't run a successful surreal game without a firm foundation in reality._

That's it, really.  The players will never be able to suspend their disbelief if they cannot grasp something constant within the world.

Anyway, thanks for dropping by; I hope you stick around and enjoy the story!


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

Why? Why do you begin such a story hour just when I'm leaving for vacances? Why?

Well, I suppose I will find lots of updates when I will come back...


----------



## Rune (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry, Horacio.  If I had known you were going on vacation, I would have delayed the story for a month.  Really, I would have 

Have a good vacation, Addicted One!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

We'll keep the boards warm for you, Horacio.

Looking forward to the next installment.  Maybe I'll swing by the bookstore on my lunch hour and check out Kalamar in more detail.  Knowing that The Dream is all yours makes it more impressive... great idea.


----------



## Rune (Jun 20, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the next installment.




And I'm looking forward to the next game (and the introduction of another PC, hopefully).



> Maybe I'll swing by the bookstore on my lunch hour and check out Kalamar in more detail.




I highly recommend it.  But keep in mind that a quick perusal may not give you an accurate impression of the setting.  There's a lot of depth there.



> Knowing that The Dream is all yours makes it more impressive... great idea.




Well, it is a collaborative effort with my players (especially on the part my brother).  I run the games and try to give life to my twisted conceptions (and his) and the players push it all along.  I'm not really very creative, but I know how to steal well. 

But thank you for the compliment, anyway!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 21, 2002)

Your welcome.  Good of you to give credit where credit is do.  See you next update!


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2002)

*The Characters in Session 2:*

*Hrunting (Commoner2/Barbarian1)* is an old, blind Fhokki man, who has a tendency to display intense flashes of fury and senility.  Despite senility and blindness, Hrunting has a remarkable ability to hear damn near _everything_ and is really very intimidating with his spiked scale armor and his massive scythe.

*Dakken Hruntingsson (Cleric of the Battle Rager1)* is the son of Hrunting.  He has been sent by his church to partake in glorious battle and has brought his father along.  Dakken compliments his massive battle axe with an equally massive war mace and spikes on his armor.

*Faerbast Gozer (Expert1/Rogue1)* is a foul-mouthed little gnome who hails from the high seas, as he tells it.  A cabin-boy to a ship recently lost in a wager, the little gnome has found himself unemployed and somewhat unemployable.  He wears an eyepatch over his left eye for stylistic purposes and a hook over his right hand, for the same reason.  In battle, he is quick to drop the hook, which is fastened to his sleeve by a leather strap, and flip up the eyepatch, creating an amusing image of a child playing "pretend." 

*Voice of the Forest (Elf Warrior1/Ranger1)* is, like all elves, little more in appearance than a walking twig.  She has bronzed (and tattooed) skin and unkempt black hair, interwoven with feathers, leaves, beads, and bones.  A graceful fluidity of motion brings to mind that of a cat, as do the elven cat-eyes that shine eerily in the dark.  Voice of the Forest can speak, but no one in the party knows her language, so communication is limited to gestures and imitations of sound.

*Las'Parida Heran (Aristocrat1/Sorceror1)* was once a member of the Kalamaran lower aristocracy until a rivalry with another house forced her into a life of hiding on the run nearly a decade ago.  Since that time, Las'Parida has developed an interest in alchemy that has coincided with an awakening of sorcery in her middle-aged blood.  She is a sharp-witted thinker and has the dubious honor of being the only member of the party with any degree of literacy--and that is only in the High Kalamaran tongue.


----------



## Rune (Jun 26, 2002)

*Session 2*

The trio of mercenaries creeps forward through the gloomy shadows that skitter away from Dakken's torchlight and the inhuman scream echoes off of the walls around them, crawling through the cells and spaces in the complex and washing around the party, distorting and multiplying.  The group advances warily, weapons freed of constraints and muscles tense; they are expecting trouble.

A rattling sound joins the shrieking and, as the party twists around the corner, they can see the pale green cat-eyes of an elf, brilliant in the dim torchlight.  The elf shakes the iron bars of its prison cell violently, but is unable to budge them--not surprisingly; the elf looks like a walking twig.  She (if it is, indeed, female, as it appears) strains against the bars with the graceful toned muscles of a mountain cat, taut beneath bronzed skin laced with intricate tattoos.  Her dark hair is wild; it is interwoven with leaves, feathers, bones, and beads.

Her speech consists of chirps and clicks; no one can make any sense of it.  Nevertheless, Faerbast steps up to the iron lock and begins to prod at it with a set of lock-picks, all the while trading insults with the "Old Man," who has embarked on a retelling of a childhood trauma--the one that resulted in the loss of his sight--that involved the sacking of his family's keep by ice giants.

"No, father, I don't remember that.  You were six," Dakken gently reminds him for the first time that day, as he draws crude figures in the dust of the floor, in an effort to communicate with the bewildered twig-person.

The elf clearly has something to say; she keeps gesturing wildly about something, presumably related to the gnome's lock-picks.  In frustration, she points at Hrunting and imitates an oft-repeated phrase: "Old Man."

When the sense of shock in the area subsides, the iron lock _clicks_ and the door swings open.  At that precise moment, Dakken catches sight of something glistening in his torchlight, just out of reach in the hallway floor.  It is the key to the locked cell, as the elf's annoyed gestures seem to confirm; presumably, one of the guards dropped it as they fled from the island.

Dakken flings the key down the hallway in anger, but the spry little gnome is quick to retrieve it and add it to a growing collection of miscellaneous keys.

The shrieking stops.

Hrunting is rambling on about flowers, but his rambling is not as random as it appears.  The smell of flowers _does_ linger upon the air.  Around a bend in the corridor, they see why.  Through an open door, a storeroom displays a burst open crate of strange dark pink flowers.  A slumbering middle-aged woman, obviously Kalamaran, lies across the flowers, halfway inside the crate.

Faerbast runs up to the flowers and begins to sniff them, in an effort to identify them.  He is interrupted by unconsciousness.  The twig-person pulls the gnome from the flowers and he comes to in a few seconds.  The woman is then pulled from the flowers; it is several moments before she regains consciousness.  In the meantime, the elf equips itself with some exotic swords, an unusually designed shortbow, and some odd studded leather armor that is in the room.  As the armor is a perfect fit, it is a safe bet that this is the elf's own equipment, confiscated upon incarceration.  Even the arrows in the pelt-quiver are of an unusual design; one wonders how they could ever ride the air.

The party regrets reviving the Kalamaran woman, Las'Parida Heran, almost immediately.  She is snappish and irritable, quick-tempered and volatile.  Even so, they continue on their mission, ignoring, all the while, her bickering and complaints in the Merchant's Tongue.  She particularly objects to the gnome's foul language.  Fortunately, she cannot speak a word of Fhokki and can make no sense of Hrunting's ramblings, nor can she make sense of the twig-person's random refrain of "Old Man."

The party pushes on and the shrieking starts up again, this time quite near.  Its source is soon evident; in a cell littered with bleached bones, two massive fungal entities scream at the intruders.  Again, Faerbast is the first to advance and reaches out to touch one of the fungal masses.  When it shrinks away from his outstretched hand, he revises his strategy and retreats from the area.

The Dream twists as sorcery rips through it; a streak of crimson light arcs into the nearer fungus and the dream rips it apart, showering the room with spores, each screaming tiny, individual, little shrieks that quickly fade away.  The two Fhokki take up the attack; the blind man's scythe tears through the fungi as the war mace of the clerical initiate pulverizes the resulting fragments.  The two make quite an impressive fighting team and the fungi are soon silenced.

When the shrieking has been cut off, a new sound can be heard: the faint sounds of some young animals yelping.  Further investigation reveals another storeroom of some sort, this one with a closed door on the other side, in which a ripped bag of dried food lies in the floor, its contents spilled and cleared away from a cage in the center of the room by the inhabitants of that cage--four bear-cubs, with winged forearms and the heads of owls.  Multiple heads of owls.  Only one of the creatures has but a single head; two each have two and the other has three!

Dakken wrests Las'Parida's spear from her grasp and begins to thrust it inside the cage, in an effort to kill the abominations, but they manage to writhe out of the way of the piercing blade.

Hrunting takes a more direct approach and swings his scythe at the cage, but succeeds only in destroying the latch and freeing the creatures, which rush to the spilled food and out of the room as quickly as they are capable.

In the meantime, Faerbast continues down the hallway, followed by the elf.

As the owl-bear-cub-creatures rush out of the room, Dakken manages to get a good swing in with his axe and cuts through the single-headed beast, leaving it dying on the floor as he gives chase to the others, which run down the snaking hallway toward the entrance.

Las'Parida retrieves her spear and quickly runs down the corridor after the gnome and the elf, leaving the old man to fumble blindly after his son.

Then, mortality catches up with the wounded cub in the storeroom and The Dream reacts; the walls crumble and the hallway twists away from reality--it twists around so that its floor is sometimes above and sometimes below where it should be, but gravity consistently adheres to the floor.  Most unnerving, however, is the realization that, despite the fact that they have been walking away from each other, the two split sections of the party run into each other at the entrance to the prisons.

The general opinion is that it is time to leave, but there is one more door to be opened, first.  And it is jammed.  Dakken pounds on it with his heavy mace, but it does not budge.  Oddly, its acoustics are phenomenal.  The Fhokki's assault on the door produces a sound not unlike a large war-drum.  Continued musical enlightenment is cut short, however, when the door bursts open in a hail of wooden splinters and thousands of..._bunnies_...hop out of a hideously pink room and flee from the scene (occasionally tripping one of the party-members in the process).

One single, small cage lies in fragments in the center of the room.  Odd.  The faintest trace of an uncomfortably overwhelming feeling of ugency lingers in the room, even after it has escaped with the swarm of bunnies.  A concept has been left behind, as if it has been shared by a strange hive mind collective of the rabbits and has left its mark on the hideous walls.  _Late._

Whatever this could mean is beyond the comprehension of the party, but it certainly feels _very important._

Hrunting breaks the tense silence: "There's enough food for the whole village for a month running around in here.  Do you remember when the food ran out and we had to eat the neighbor's son?"

"No, father, that never happened," comes Dakken's patient response.

Now it is time for the group to return to the ballroom, above.  The Kalamaran woman seems to be very fascinated with the sigils in the marble floor; but the marble model holds more interest for those who have already been here.  A hole has been carved into the side of the ship, and it is displayed at an angle that clearly represents the act of sinking into the ocean.

Humanoid shadows pass by the doorway and the gnome slips forward to investigate.  Outside, he can see the vague outline of a cub passing through the foliage as he reaches toward the broken door in an effort to pull it closed.  He abandons the attempt when he sees something move out of the corner of his eye and returns to the center of the massive room.

Faerbast reports, "I saw the owl-bears."

Hrunting asks how they could have gotten up here and Faerbast, flustered, replies, "They have heads.  More than one.  They're magic," by way of explanation.

Dakken suggests that the group searches outside of the mansion for the owners of the elusive humanoid shadows, but the gnome objects, recalling the wise words of one of his relatives, which espoused the philosophy that one need not pursue troubles, for "troubles will find you."

Hrunting is confused.  "_Did you say bubbles will bind you?_"

In the end, the group does scout out the perimeter of the mansion, as well as the surrounding woods, but finds nothing.  Ultimately, they take shelter in the building and slumber, in shifts, until shortly before dawn.

*744 YND, 16 Siege-hold, Pelsday.
Currently, a sunny, autumn day in the Season of Colors*

In the morning, the group catches the first garbage barge sent to the island and discovers, to their dismay, that its course is not a direct one.  The massive heap of floating refuse travels from one island to the next, on unknown business.

The group takes the opportunity to discuss their how they should report to Guard Captain Wiuxiu, unsure if their efforts have been worthwhile.

Their reverie is broken when the barge suffers a forceful hit.  And another.  The crew is rushing to the side of the barge and pointing into the waters at a dark form racing beneath the waves away from the barge.  Abruptly, it turns and heads toward the garbage barge, once again.

The barge rocks tremendously as the dark shape slams into it, but all is still relatively stable until the tentacles start to creep up over the side.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jun 27, 2002)

Just giving Rune an obligatory <bump>.

Actually, I'd also like to say that I'm working on putting up our PCs in the rogues gallery. For those that didn't know, I play Dakken in this game. Hope to see you all soon. (hehehe weekend game....  )


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice

Couple questions... does Hrunting's character play that way, or is that writer's embellishment?  I like the idea of role-playing a senile old man.  Very different from the norm.

Also... how about the twiggy elf?  Does the player speak with the other players... or role-play the language barrier.  That could make for some interesting gaming sessions!

I like it... keep it coming!


----------



## Rune (Jun 28, 2002)

I ran Hrunting in session 1, because the player couldn't make it, but in session 2, that is the way the player ran him.  I did not embellish; in fact, I _toned down_ the antics of Hrunting and Faerbast, in particular.

The player of the elf did role-play the language barrier well.  Throughout the game, he kept repeating the phrase, "Old Man."  It was great!  I was personally having a lot of fun with it; I'm pretty infamous for playing mute characters (by which, I mean that I've done so twice), so I have some familiarity with the issue.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 2, 2002)

Congrats on having good roleplayers, and for having the ability to spin their talents into an entertaining tale.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rune (Jul 2, 2002)

I'll be sure to pass the praise along!  I'm working on typing up sessions 3 & 4, right now, though!


----------



## Rune (Jul 3, 2002)

*Session 3*

As the sleek shape of the aquatic attacker surfaces, ten tentacles slide up the side of the barge, grasping for the crewmen and successfully dragging three under the waves, from which they never resurface.

Six more crewmen run to pick up harpoons and hurl them at the monstrosity, but their efforts are futile.  They cannot hit the creature.  Our brave mercenaries are quick to react to the threat and spring into action.

The elf quickly draws back her shortbow and lodges an arrow in one of the tentacles; a feat that she duplicates a few seconds later.  Taking a cue from the elf, Las'Parida sends a light crossbow bolt arcing out to sea and retreats to the center of the barge to begin the workings of a spell.  In a characteristically bold, but foolish gambit, Faerbast drops his hook and cracks his whip at the creature in a futile effort to hold it at bay, shouting, "Down, foul beast!"

Dakken hefts his mighty axe, praying for the divine divine blessing of Falkker.  He issuccessful in suppressing the resulting reality shift and The Dream does not react.  Hrunting works himself into a blind rage as he bellows out, "I hope yer hungry, boy.  We're havin' _octapussy_ fer dinner, tonight!" and swings his mighty scythe over the edge of the barge, connecting with nothing.

The creature jets away again, for a brief moment, then returns to slam into the barge once again.  This time, the tentacles grasp at the side of the boat, but cannot find enough purchase to capsize the vessel.

The crewmen pull back their harpoons and launch them again, but they are still ineffective.  The Kalamaran woman casts her spell; a ray of frosty magic shoots from her outstretched hands, but it slips through the writhing knot of tentacles and hits nothing.  The Dream reacts to the casting by layering the deck of the garbage barge with a slick sheet of ice.

In order to keep his balance, the gnomish seaman wraps his whip around one of the spikes on Dakken's armor.  The massive warrior-priest gives the whip a great tug and sends the poor wee one skidding beneath the Fhokki's legs, toward the edge of the barge, and out to sea.  Despite his experience as a cabin boy, the little gnome cannot swim; he clings to his whip with a fervor that is uncanny in one so young...ish-looking.  This creates the impression that Dakken is fishing, using the gnome as bait.  The gnome's hook only helps to foster the illusion.

The Fhokki's raging father puts an end to all of the festivities by lodging his scythe in the vital organs of the sea monster, which slowly slides off of the end of the blade and drops into the depths of the Reanaarian Bay, alive, but unconscious.

Guard Captain Wiuxiu is waiting for the mercenaries at the docks as they arrive.  He seems somewhat distressed to see that the party has acquired two additional members, but quickly puts on a cheerful, if somewhat expectant, face.  He muses as the group relates their findings and is downright disgruntled when Las'Parida tells him, in no uncertain terms, that she will need to see a copy of the contract he presents to her translated in High Kalamaran before she, or the elf, will sign it.  He informs her regretfully that she will have to wait; the translation will not be available for a few days, as a translator will have to be procured.  She assents.

The group heads to the inn that is to serve as their base of operations (and supports a rather decent ale-house, incidentally) and notes that the a red-headed halfling takes up most of the common room with his bawdy, brave, and highly improbable tales of personal glory and accomplishment.  At a table across the room, a large group of halflings studiously ignores the braggart.  Despite their efforts to avoid notice, the halfling spots the group and bounces forth to ply them childishly with questions about their own exploits, as he is certain that such a rugged collection of armed folk simply _must_ be great adventurers.  Hrunting informs the halfling of an exploit with the short fellow's mother.

Things go downhill from there.

The annoying little peck begins to sing a ditty about bravado and glory; the sheer _irritation_ of the half-sized bard emboldens the party and strengthens their will, which, unfortunately for the would-be scop, is directed against the peck.

At some point during the grating performance, a goblin bumps into the party.  Before the two Fhokki warriors can strike its inherently evil form from the face of Tellene, the goblin frantically rattles on about something in Reanaarese.  Hrunting knows the language, but does not comment.  The goblin switches to a broken Merchant's Tongue.  Apparently, he sells shoes.

His assistant (employer) sits at the bar, tossing back drink after drink after drink.  He is a tall man with a rigid back and drooping white mustaches, but his shoulders sag under the weight of the world.

Las'Parida gives the goblin a substantial amount of money to have the two shoe-merchants make a decent pair of shoes for the bare-footed gnome.

The gnome approaches the forlorn man with the goblin and is given an address, but he cannot read it.  It is written in Reanaarese, so not even Las'Parida can read it.  In frustration, the man simply tells Faerbast to meet his goblin in this common room the following morning.

Soon, after they have washed up, it is time for the mercenaries to report to the Guard Station for a full debriefing and receive the orders for their next mission.  Las'Parida accompanies them, out of sheer suspicion, the awed elf in tow.

When they are in sight of the Guard House, a man climbing the steps just before the door sprouts an arrow from his back, which instantly explodes in a burst of fire--a burst that is not accompanied by a reaction from the dream, although the death of the man certainly is; the marble of the stairs, on which his crispy corpse has fallen, cracks under his weight and crumbles.

Out of the corner of her eye, Las'Parida spots a lizard-like humanoid running away along the rooftops.  The senile old blind man confirms that he certainly heard someone up there, as well.

In the commotion that follows, Guard Captain Wiuxiu spirits the party away to a different part of the building; he has something to speak to them about in private.  As he walks, he explains that the Guard House was once the private home of a moderately powerful wizard.  The reason for this seemingly random exposition becomes evident in moments; Guard Captain Wiuxiu has led the group to an upside-down stairway, leading from the solid marble ceiling to the solid floor before them.

"We'll be going up there."

A strange cube with a keyhole rests on the banister.  It is divided into squares, each with varying colors.  "This is an impossible puzzle," explains the Guard Captain.  "Fortunately, I have a...I have...a...key?"  Here, words fail him; the Guard Captain has apparently misplaced his keys.

"Let me get that for you," squeaks the little gnome, as he produces his collection of keys.  Attached to the collection are the keys of the Guard Captain, who angrily snatches them back and inserts one odd-looking one into the keyhole in the cube.  He turns the key.

_Click.  Whir.  Click, click, whir, click, whir, click, whir, whir, click, CLICK._

The little cube's squares spin and slide around, clicking into place and shifting out of place faster than the eye can follow.  In a few seconds, the cube is reformed, each face a solid color, and the marble ceiling has opened up above the stairs, which have twisted around to be properly aligned with gravity.  The Dream reacts to the powerful use of magic by causing a minor earthquake.  A guard comes running up, shouting, "For the love of The Dreamer, don't _do_ that...oh, Guard Captain, I'm sorry.  I didn't realize it was you!" before scurrying off again.

The group ascends the spiral staircase, the gnome sheepishly bringing up the rear.

When they have entered the room above the Guard House, the marble floor closes up again, which causes Guard Captain Wiuxiu a moment of grief.  "Why did that floor close up?"

Dakken smites Faerbast mightily and the little puzzle-cube (once again chaotically arranged) skitters across the room, to be quickly snatched up by Wiuxiu.  "You fool!  You've doomed us all!  We're trapped!"

Shortly, however, the Guard Captain has regained his composure and gets down to business.  The marble ship found on the island has particularly interested him; just recently a massive warship being built by the town (for raiding purposes) was sunk, prior to completion.  Guard Captain Wiuxiu wants his mercenaries to follow any possible leads to find out who was responsible.  He is prepared to offer them some supplies to aid them in their efforts.  The party start rattling off lists: an alchemical lab, a whalebone, a ship, a...what's that thing on the end of your chain?  A "clock?"  We'll take one of those, as well.

Ultimately, the Guard Captain says he'll see about procuring the items on the list and once again unlocks the puzzle.  The floor opens, but the staircase does not twist around to meet them.  It will be dangerous, but it looks like they will have to slide down the underside of the spiral stairs.  After the gnome and Dakken both slide off of the edge, the rest of the group and the Guard Captain carefully descend safely.

Then, Guard Captain Wiuxiu sends them out into the town of Loona.

Las'Parida takes Faerbast and the elf with her to the markets to get the gnome a pet parrot, while Dakken leads his father to the local temple of the Way of the Berserk.

The only merchant in town with the elusive, exotic bird is a conniving little man, who justifies his exorbitant pricing methods by having many kids to feed.  Las'Parida will have none of it: "I am quite sure that are a wonderful father.  I am also quite sure that your children would greatly appreciate it if their wonderful father returned to them tonight without an additional hole magically introduced to his posterior!"

The merchant timidly agrees, and reduces the price of the parrot by half.

In the meantime, the Sentinel of Unbridled Rage smiles down upon the Way of the Berserk, as Hrunting and Dakken spar in its halls with Brothers in Blood.  Dakken combats a Brother, whose red sash is laden with axe-marks.  As they trade blows with massive wooden swords and axes, Dakken plies the man for information.

"So..._crack_...what can you..._ungh_...tell me about the lizardfolk around..._crunch_...here?"

"I..._thwack_...have heard that their has been an increase in..._thud, crack, thud, smack_...sightings of them of late.  I'd love..._crunch, crack, whoosh_...to crack some of their..._crack_...heads, personally."

"I'll come and..._huh_...get you when we..._thwack_...get ready to go do it!"

"Ya know?  They say that man that..._ha, thwack, crack, huh_...got killed today was that old..._take that_...fallen paladin with the goblin..._argh_...that makes shoes, now.  Makes you..._crunch_...wonder why anyone would want to..._crack_...assassinate him, don't it?"

The party spends the next couple of days considering just that.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 3, 2002)

Another good post.  Keep it up


----------



## Rune (Jul 8, 2002)

*The Characters in Session 4:*

*Hrunting (Commoner2/Barbarian1)* is an old, blind Fhokki man, who has a tendency to display intense flashes of fury and senility.  Despite senility and blindness, Hrunting has a remarkable ability to hear damn near _everything_ and is really very intimidating with his spiked scale armor and his massive scythe.

*Dakken Hruntingsson (Cleric of the Battle Rager1/Barbarian1)* is the son of Hrunting.  He has been sent by his church to partake in glorious battle and has brought his father along.  Dakken compliments his massive battle axe with an equally massive war mace and spikes on his armor.

*Faerbast Gozer (Expert1/Rogue1)* is a foul-mouthed little gnome who hails from the high seas, as he tells it.  A cabin-boy to a ship recently lost in a wager, the little gnome has found himself unemployed and somewhat unemployable.  He wears an eyepatch over his left eye for stylistic purposes and a hook over his right hand, for the same reason.  In battle, he is quick to drop the hook, which is fastened to his sleeve by a leather strap, and flip up the eyepatch, creating an amusing image of a child playing "pretend." 

*Voice of the Forest (Elf Warrior1/Ranger1)* is, like all elves, little more in appearance than a walking twig.  She has bronzed (and tattooed) skin and unkempt black hair, interwoven with feathers, leaves, beads, and bones.  A graceful fluidity of motion brings to mind that of a cat, as do the elven cat-eyes that shine eerily in the dark.  Voice of the Forest can speak, but no one in the party knows her language, so communication is limited to gestures and imitations of sound.

*Las'Parida Heran (Aristocrat1/Sorceror1)* was once a member of the Kalamaran lower aristocracy until a rivalry with another house forced her into a life of hiding on the run nearly a decade ago.  Since that time, Las'Parida has developed an interest in alchemy that has coincided with an awakening of sorcery in her middle-aged blood.  She is a sharp-witted thinker and has the dubious honor of being the only member of the party with any degree of literacy--and that is only in the High Kalamaran tongue.


----------



## Rune (Jul 8, 2002)

*Session 4*

*744 YND, 18 Siege-hold, Fireday.
Currently, a frigid, winter day in the Season of Colors*

Our tale begins again in a terrible snowstorm, just two days later.  One thing that you will have to remember, here, is that there are no patterns for seasonal change; in fact, any “pattern” is little more than an abstract concept in The Dream.  It is, therefore, no surprise that two days ago, a pleasant autumn day encompassed the whole of the town of Loona and, today, the town is buried under white powder and ice.

This, in itself, is not such a major problem, but travel is becoming increasingly more difficult as the snow climbs higher in the streets.

The party has congregated in our base of operations, the _Public House on the Bay_.  Guard Captain Wiuxiu is with them, smugly presenting a High Kalamaran translation of the contract signed by three members of the party and to be signed by the remaining two.

Despite ridiculous protestations from Hrunting that he is, in fact, literate, the documents (produced in triplicate) are presented to Las’Parida Heran to sign.  Las’Parida wisely takes an infuriatingly long time to read, reread, take notes, and reread the confusing legalese of the contract.  The other, far less wise, members of the party become bored, their exasperation manifested in Dakken’s glib comment, “It’s midmorning and I haven’t killed anything yet!  Could we hurry?”

Ultimately, Dakken and Hrunting head out into the terrible storm and brave their way to Way of the Berserk.  Faerbast also leaves the inn, despite the fact that the snow has already climbed to waist-height for him and does not look to be abating.

The elf stays put, watching.  Watching.

Faerbast spots the goblin shoe-smith that he failed to meet the day before.  The little fellow is scurrying through...no, _on top of_ the snow.  The salty-tongued gnome opts to follow him, as best he can in this unforgiving storm.

Dakken and his blind, senile, battle-happy father are greeted with a cheerful attack as they enter the temple of the Blood Boiler.  After some friendly fighting, the old, battle-hardened Brother agrees to accompany the two to the _Public House_ and, later, into battle with the lizardfolk.  Furthermore, the Brother will stand as witness to the battle for Dakken and, upon their victorious return, Dakken will Dance the Blades and be inducted into the Way of the Berserk as a full Brother in Blood.  The three men gleefully battle the quickly rising snow and return to the inn.

Shortly thereafter, a curious sight astounds the group assembled at the inn; the sea-faring gnome is sliding on top of the snowy streets of the city in a certain collision course with the inn.  On his feet are what appear to be...elongated shoes?

As it happens, the old man with the rigid back and the drooping mustaches (the presumed former paladin) is very much alive, if not necessarily well.  He has constructed for the gnome an odd pair of extraordinarily looking boots, which, now that he is inside and drying off, curl up at the ends to a ridiculous degree.  Somehow, however, they keep the little fellow from sinking into the snow, which is fortunate, as the snow otherwise cover his head, at this point.

Still, the Kalamaran woman reads the contract, while Guard Captain Wiuxiu deftly attempts to rush her into signing the papers.

Finally, Las’Parida hands the forms to the Guard Captain, with a few modifications inked in.  “Make these changes and I will sign the contract.  I will need to be free to seek out my sister...”

“The contract, I must regretfully inform you, is not negotiable.  I am afraid that you really have no choice in the matter, anyway, you see.  If you will pay close attention to section…”

_*--RIP--*_

Las’Parida tears the three painstakingly translated documents down the middle.

Guard Captain Wiuxiu is in a state of shock for several moments, but finally snaps out of it and with flustered frustration, shouts, “THERE WILL BE CONSEQUENCES!” before heading out into the snowy streets.

I do not wish to bore you with the particulars, but for the sake comprehensiveness, I include a copy of the contract for you to examine at your leisure:


> _This contract binds the undersigned to the employment of Guard Captain Wiuxiu, of the town of Loona.
> 
> Whereas the undersigned is an employee of Guard Captain Wiuxiu, the undersigned shall be obliged to refrain from divulging information about the undersigned's employer to outside parties at any time. Such information includes any and all mention of relationships established or maintained by the undersigned's employer, with particular regard to the relationship between the undersigned and the undersigned's employer.
> 
> ...



As the mercenaries are still bound to the service of Guard Captain Wiuxiu, despite the failure of the Kalamaran woman or the elf to sign the contract, the group concludes that their current mission still must be completed.  The weather is terrible, but the warriors of the group are eager to go hunt down some lizardfolk, so the group heads out, having few other leads to follow in fulfillment of their assigned duty.  Furthermore, Dakken sketches out a crude drawing of a lizard-person being decimated in battle for the feral elf.  The elf grins wickedly in recognition; she seems to have had dealings with the creatures before and to particularly dislike them.

Not much is known about the lizardfolk, other than the obvious fact that encountering their war parties can be a lethal experience.  They do not usually seem to be aggressively territorial; their increased numbers in the local area is certainly ominous.

Encouraged by Las’Parida’s shredding of the legal documentation, Dakken bellows a boisterous battle-cry, quickly taken up by his Brother in Blood ally and his senile father, as they open the door to the inn: “Let the historians and lawyers write the histories with words; we warriors shall write it in *BLOOD!*”

No sooner does the group step out of the building, than five scaly lizard-people pop up out of the snow and hurl javelins at the party, dropping back down into the concealing snow as quickly as they appeared.

Most of the javelins are widely thrown, or easily dodged, but one of them finds a weak spot in Hrunting’s spiked scale armor and pierces him, sending the old scythe-wielder into a rage.

As soon as they are able to, the lizardfolk begin to retreat as fast as they can slither through the snow.  Their progress is not difficult to follow, as they leave highly visible tunnels behind them.  The elf lunges at one of the retreating lizard-warriors and her strange, wooden sword slashes a deep gash between its scales.

Faerbast taunts the fleeing lizardfolk with a crossbow bolt, while Las’Parida calls upon a fountain of dark magical power, reaches forth, and lets loose a ray of energy-sapping darkness.  Unfortunately, the target of her attack nimbly rolls out of its path.  Furthermore, The Dream reacts to the use of arcane magic and the snow surrounding the Kalamaran is instantly spider-webbed with thick, black, powdery lines.

Hrunting and Dakken flank one of the lizards, but neither of them can hit the nimble reptile.

It, alone, stops to attack before continuing its flight.  It withdraws from the younger of the two warrior Fhokki and strikes the elder with its axe, tearing even more scales from the frothing blind man’s armor.  As it turns to run, however, Hrunting’s scythe swings around and rends scaly flesh from the warrior’s lizard bones.  When the savage elf leaps upon it with its jagged-bladed sword, the thing is reduced to little more than a scaly bag of meat.

Las’Parida shouts out, “Take a prisoner!” and Dakken is quick to heed her advice; he securely binds the lizard warrior and then calls upon the healing hand of Falkker, actively suppressing the resulting reality shift.  The Fearless One is merciful and the severity of the lizard’s wound is reduced to a non-lethal one.

The party has their prisoner, if only they can keep it.  A hail of javelins falls from the cold, dead wind and another wave of lizardfolk attacks.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 8, 2002)

Just wanted to say that I've made a thread in the Rogues Gallery for our characters. Mine is the only one up at the moment, but after tonights game I should have the rest of the information to post the others. Stop on by and check them out if you'd like.  

Runic Story Hour: Kingdoms of Kalamar in the Dream Characters


----------



## Rune (Sep 13, 2002)

Just thought I'd point you in the direction of a thread that has my version of a map of the continent of Tellene on it.

Free Hypnotic Campaign-Scale Maps


----------

